# even the Terminator is unhappy......



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

but he is an Obama lover, so he got what he got....the shaft for Californians and Pelosi helped! LMAO!!



> Arnold Schwarzenegger: 'Bribes' infect health reform
> Tags:Health Care Reform, Health Insurance, California, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Ben Nelson Listen Print Comment Email Subscribe By MIKE ALLEN | 1/6/10 2:42 PM EST Text Size- + reset
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger savages congressional plans for health reform in his 2010 State of the State address.
> ...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This Administration is teaching everyone to expect a handout as standard operating procedure! uke:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Consider that CA is heavily populated from LA to SF by a bunch of east coast and south of the border transplants who firmly believe that life is meant to be supported by free sh*t and enjoyed in good weather. The balance of the state largely disagrees, but the weight of the freeloading transplants is great. Both senators are from this area and the congressional districts are heavily apportioned based upon these population centers. What's needed is more momentum to split the state thus giving the freeloaders their own place (let 'em support themselves) and freeing everyone else.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Good idea API, North California and South California. Then kick the one thats a free loader out of the union!!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

API said:


> Consider that CA is heavily populated from LA to SF by a bunch of east coast and south of the border transplants who firmly believe that life is meant to be supported by free sh*t and enjoyed in good weather. The balance of the state largely disagrees, but the weight of the freeloading transplants is great. Both senators are from this area and the congressional districts are heavily apportioned based upon these population centers. What's needed is more momentum to split the state thus giving the freeloaders their own place (let 'em support themselves) and freeing everyone else.


I can't remember what year it was that I last visited California, but at the time they were talking about splitting the state. The interesting thing when splits happen most often one side wants more land area than the other. In California the southern part of the state wanted the northern part of the state to include San Francisco in the north, and the north wanted the south to take San Francisco. I would guess they thought the homosexuals with AIDS would be a huge expense and no one wanted San Francisco. That should tell San Francisco something. If Al-Qaeda bombs them the terminator may send them a thank you note.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you know, looking back on the way Obama has treated CA, he refused to help bail them out of debt or extend government loans to the state, now looks like he is shafting them on HC and funding there as well. Arnold (the closet dem) suddenly has changed his tune, now that he sees how much the state will have to ante up and of course Nelson (the Nebraska whore) has gotten more for his vote..kind of surprised Pelosi didn't cut a deal with Reid to help her state, but then the backroom, closed door deal making is still going on....i don't think the public and voters, at least most of them, will ever forgive these bastards for the bill they will force on the states and the people......ever.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> "Health care reform, which started as noble and needed legislation, has become a trough of bribes, deals and loopholes. You've heard of the bridge to nowhere. This is health care to nowhere. California's congressional delegation should either vote against this bill that is a disaster for California *or get in there and fight for the same sweetheart deal Senator Nelson of Nebraska got for the Cornhusker State.* He got the corn; we got the husk."


So to him it's only a bad thing if CA is not included in the sweetheart deal? The deal is the problem, not who got it. :******: 
I guess he's not much better then Ben Nelson then.Me me me, as long as it's good for my screw everyone else. This is one of the attitudes that is poisoning this country.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> i don't think the public and voters, at least most of them, will ever forgive these bastards for the bill they will force on the states and the people......ever.


I think a bloody coup will work. eace:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> API said:
> 
> 
> > Consider that CA is heavily populated from LA to SF by a bunch of east coast and south of the border transplants who firmly believe that life is meant to be supported by free sh*t and enjoyed in good weather. The balance of the state largely disagrees, but the weight of the freeloading transplants is great. Both senators are from this area and the congressional districts are heavily apportioned based upon these population centers. What's needed is more momentum to split the state thus giving the freeloaders their own place (let 'em support themselves) and freeing everyone else.
> ...


How about sorting out "Coastal CA" and the "Balance of the State". The predominate idea these days is to split off the 13 coastal counties from LA to the Bay Area and liberate the remaining 45 counties. Check out "Downsize California" http://www.downsizeca.org/Home_Page.html. Will it happen? Who knows, but it's not a bad idea.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

API, just make sure you stay on the east side of the San Andreas Fault. It may be in the far future, but one of these years nature is going to dump the trash.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> API, just make sure you stay on the east side of the San Andreas Fault. It may be in the far future, but one of these years nature is going to dump the trash.


Now that's scary! In SoCal if you're east of the fault you're in the desert. I live about 20 miles inland from the coast (90 miles southeast of LA and west of the San Andreas). Interestingly, one of the larger state wildlife refuges (Salton Sea area about 120 miles east of me) is right on the fault.


----------

